# Trying to add HDMI



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

I've enjoyed my 622 for about a year and a half using component for my HD output. Now I'm putting together an HT system for a friend (who also has a 622) and staging the equipment at my house first. I first setup the Panasonic plasma unit with a Toshiba HD-DVD via HDMI and it looked and worked great. Then I moved the HDMI cable to my 622 and no matter what I try I can't get it to work. 

I've read here that some of you use both HDMI and component at the same time so it seems this setup should work (component to my system, HDMI to hers). I've done a power button reset, a power cord reset, an HDMI reset, all to no avail. So it seems one or more of the following might be going on:

1) My unit has a bad HDMI output (some have commented that having their unit replaced fixed the HDMI)
2) Firmware 4.47 has some HDMI bug that might be fixed in 4.48 next week? (or some other version in the more distant future)
3) There is an HDMI incompatibility between the 622 and the Panasonic 50PE700U
4) I have some setting on my 622 wrong that's effecting the HDMI output
5) The 622's HDMI just isn't reliable and I shouldn't expect it to work

I may have to go through this all again when I get to my friends house as her 622 may be different, but I'd like to make everything work here before going over (I also may buy an HDMI capable TV at some point and may want this to work myself). Does anyone have any advice or comments on any of this? Any tricks I might try to get this working? Should I try to get my unit exchanged?

I know HDMI on the 622 has been problematic so I'm not expecting miracles but I also read that many of you seem to use it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

The fact of the matter is that HDMI is a flawed standard. Because of HDCP, you never know whether devices are going to be compatible or not. For example, I have a 622 hooked up to a 60" Sony XBR via HDMI. The combination has worked perfectly since day one, however, I have never been able to get either my Series 3 Tivo or my Motorola cable box to work with the same set. It's really annoying to say the least.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

It should work fine with your Panny... I have the 42" version. Did you try all of the different HDMI output settings on the 622? On Info 1 and Info 2 pages on the 622 HDMI Test page, does it show info about your Monitor?


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> It should work fine with your Panny... I have the 42" version. Did you try all of the different HDMI output settings on the 622? On Info 1 and Info 2 pages on the 622 HDMI Test page, does it show info about your Monitor?


I have a similar issue with my new Regza LCD. I don't see ant HDMI settings on my 622. What menu are those under?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Menu > 6 > 8
Menu > 6 > 3 > Analysis


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> Menu > 6 > 8
> Menu > 6 > 3 > Analysis


6,8 is just the resolution for everything, right?
Under analysis, I don't see anything about my monitor.

I have a second 622 in my basement rig. That one works fine going to my projector. I might drag the new monitor down there for a test, but that is so drastic. Is there anything else to try? I do receive an HDMI source from my HD DVD player without a problem. I swapped cables and inputs with no results.

Somewhere along the way I thought I remembered that some devices need better HDMI cables, maybe an HDMI-2 cable, but its all a fuzzy memory. The cables I'm using are cheap and shipped with components.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> It should work fine with your Panny... I have the 42" version. Did you try all of the different HDMI output settings on the 622? On Info 1 and Info 2 pages on the 622 HDMI Test page, does it show info about your Monitor?


I don't think there's any handshake going on. I tried the HDMI reset again which doesn't produce any change. I also can't see how to change anything on the HDMI page. I did try various HDTV output settings 720p, 480p, with no change (except my TV won't work with 720p). 

Here's the HDMI staus 1 & 2 results, I can't see anything that shows it can see the Panny. Time to call Dish?  Thanks again for any help you (or anyone) can give. 

RxKsv=00 00 00 00 00 (invalid)
TxKsv: c1 cc 06 00 ff (valid)
at:0,rp:0,au:0,v:1,0,ri:0,pj:0

VideoFmt=1080i
Timebase=BAVC_Timebase_e0
OutputPort=HDMI
OutputFormat=DVI Mode
MatixCoefficients=HDMI_RGB
AspectRatio=Unknown
AudioSamplingRate=48K
AudioFormat=PCM
AudioBits=16
enableConnect DVI=1/0
ebableHDCP=0
State: EDID Accuire=0
State: AVStart=0
State: HDCPEnable=0

All RAM EDID Block 0 (checksum OK)

Hotplug Register: 0x00
12CRegister: 0x00
OutputFormat: DVI Mode (0)
AudioFormat: PCM
Rx Supported Formats: No Valid Modes
HDMI enable from TX (STB) Side: False
HDMI sensed from Rx (TV) Side: Partially Active

HDMI: ON - Color Space: RGB - HDCP Enable: OFF


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

What about Info 1 and Info 2 pages.... Info 1 is your monitor info.... but it does sound like the two aren't talking to each other.

Menu > 6 > 3 > Analysis > HDMI Test 

The Info 1 and Info 2 pages should give you info about your monitor if the 622 is talking to your monitor through the HDMI. Status 1 and Status 2 will give some info about the HDMI connection output. HDCP and H/W also has useful info. Briefly, what do those pages say?

Info 1 gives me a Vendor code for my monitor (well, AV receiver in this case since it goes through an AV receiver) and HDMI version #. 

Info 2 gives Name and supported formats of the monitor.

Status 1 gives the Video Format of the HDMI port.

H/W wil tell you if the 622 senses the RX (TV).


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> What about Info 1 and Info 2 pages.... Info 1 is your monitor info.... but it does sound like the two aren't talking to each other.
> 
> Menu > 6 > 3 > Analysis > HDMI Test
> 
> ...


Does your 622 show this info if you are viewing through another source, like component? Since we can't see anything on HDMI, I wonder if the monitor needs to be on the HDMI input for the handshake to take place?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not sure as I haven't had component hooked since the first day I got it. It very well could be that it has to be hooked up and tuned to that input. You might be stuck with moving the TV to the other 622 that you have to see if it works.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> I'm not sure as I haven't had component hooked since the first day I got it. It very well could be that it has to be hooked up and tuned to that input. You might be stuck with moving the TV to the other 622 that you have to see if it works.


The person who was going to help me move the display decided it was easier for me to bring the basement receiver upstairs. Not exactly easier, but still the same effect.

Answer, the HDMI on my upstairs receiver is shot. One receiver works, and one doesn't. Bummer for me. For the original poster, I'd guess your is shot too. HDMI is pretty PnP.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Hopefully it's leased and you can just have E* replace it.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

chriscpmtmp said:


> HDMI is pretty PnP.


That's a laugh! :lol:


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

The 622's are notorious for busted HDMI ports. I've already had to send one back to be replaced. It seems that any stress on the port from the cable at all can break the connection to the motherboard. It's a bad solder job from the factory.

Call Dish and have them send you another one. It takes about 5 days. If that doesn't fix it, you can always send it back.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

hmmm, I don't even remember if I leased or purchased. I suppose if I purchased it has a one year warranty and I'm SOL?  I'll call Dish tomorrow and see if I can get a replacement.

yeah, PnP ... if it P's.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

bmcleod said:


> yeah, PnP ... if it P's.


That was my point. If it doesn't P, there isn't much troubleshooting you can do. Either PnP or SOL.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

JeffChap said:


> The 622's are notorious for busted HDMI ports. I've already had to send one back to be replaced. It seems that any stress on the port from the cable at all can break the connection to the motherboard. It's a bad solder job from the factory.
> 
> Call Dish and have them send you another one. It takes about 5 days. If that doesn't fix it, you can always send it back.


Do you know if they send a re-furbed unit or a new one? With my 921, it was a huge hassle to receive a re-furbed unit that was worse. Ironically thought, the problems I was having with my 921 were caused by cable stress on the DVI/VGA port. A few tie wraps to the rack fixed that, but that unit is long gone. I never used the HDMI on this 622, so the stress is only from the user.


----------



## JeffChap (Feb 10, 2007)

chriscpmtmp said:


> Do you know if they send a re-furbed unit or a new one?


I've had mine replaced twice, and both times it appeared to be a new unit as far as I could tell.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

So I called Dish today and it looks like I purchased my 622, and yes, there's only a 1 year warranty so it's $50 to exchange my unit (even though the HDMI probably never worked - which they acknowledged). Since I don't have any other HDMI capable devices (only my friends equipment temporarily) I decided not to pay the $50. When I do get something maybe the upgrade to a 722 or newer unit might be cheaper - right now they want $200 to switch to a leased 722 (I really would like black, but not that much).

Hobby, Chris, Jeff, thanks for the help.

-Bruce


----------



## sgiwiz (Aug 7, 2005)

HobbyTalk said:


> Hopefully it's leased and you can just have E* replace it.


I just had my 622 HDMI go out after a year and half of working flawlessly over a very expensive 50' HDMI cable run under my house. Suddenly stopped, black. Fan at high, lights off, rebooted no good. Dead! 

I have the same "partial lines" oscillating between that and "active Lines" report in the HDMI test page. Though it clearly shows the manufacture info of my TV so it's obviously connecting.

Other symptoms:

The EDID Raw info was all zeros right after the issue started. Now it's normal hex code.

The HDCP state seems to flip from ENCRYPTED to UNENCRYPTED occasionally.

Anyway...

My real point is that when I called Dish, and finally got to a level three tech, he told me (in a very snippy and argumentative tone) that it's Dish Network's policy that they will no longer swap out 622 units AT ALL for this HDMI issue because it's a "known issue" and the new unit might last a day, or a year, but then the same problem will occur. And they "will not" swap out 622/722 units until they fix the problem. 

HIS solution was to use YPrPb & audio cables instead, despite my 50' cable run. 

MY solution was to hang up on him and call back to talk to someone else, who is shipping me a new 622 unit right now. 

If Dish Network does indeed stop replacing 622/722 lease units for failed HDMI ports, but continue to sell and advertise the units as having HDMI output, then I have two words for them: CLASS ACTION!

:soapbox:


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

Today I went to my friends to install the equipment I got for her HT system (finally got back to the OP). After mounting the Panny plasma unit I hooked her 622 up via HDMI just to see if I needed to get a call started to Dish. Fortunately the HDMI worked, however something doesn't look right.  First I upped the HDTV setting from 480p to 1080i which made it better but it still doesn't look near as good as my system (73" RP Mits.) Also the "Format" button on the remote works on HD channels which it only does for SD on my system (it is set to 16x9.)

I tried several local network channels (during prime time) which normally look very good on mine (though not quite OTA), the quality looked 480p at best. I've also gone through all the settings and they look right but I could have missed something.  She had a SD 4x3 set before but has HD service and a 622 (I think she got it originally for the two TV DVR capability).

Anyone have any ideas what I might check? I'll be going over tomorrow to finish with the receiver and speakers. Thanks.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

bmcleod said:


> Today I went to my friends to install the equipment I got for her HT system (finally got back to the OP). After mounting the Panny plasma unit I hooked her 622 up via HDMI just to see if I needed to get a call started to Dish. Fortunately the HDMI worked, however something doesn't look right.  First I upped the HDTV setting from 480p to 1080i which made it better but it still doesn't look near as good as my system (73" RP Mits.) Also the "Format" button on the remote works on HD channels which it only does for SD on my system (it is set to 16x9.)
> 
> I tried several local network channels (during prime time) which normally look very good on mine (though not quite OTA), the quality looked 480p at best. I've also gone through all the settings and they look right but I could have missed something.  She had a SD 4x3 set before but has HD service and a 622 (I think she got it originally for the two TV DVR capability).
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what I might check? I'll be going over tomorrow to finish with the receiver and speakers. Thanks.


So the Panny looked better over component through your 622 at your house? If that is accurate, I'd say to try the Panny through component at her house to see if it is a connection issue. If you never tried the Panny at your house, then you've enever seen the Panny in use before this, right? It may be a calibration issue on the Panny. I had a bear of a time calibrating my new LCD panel, when my old Panny looked good to me. More details please.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

sgiwiz said:


> MY solution was to hang up on him and call back to talk to someone else, who is shipping me a new 622 unit right now.


Typically, they replace units with refurbished ones.


----------



## kydish (Jul 12, 2004)

TulsaOK said:


> Typically, they replace units with refurbished ones.


I can attest to that. Just replaced a 622 with dead HDMI port and the replacement was a refurb. Dish sealed it in pastic and put it in the box. Not even a remote or manual. Which I was OK with since it worked the minute i plugged it in and the original was a lease so no out pocket.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a Panny and the componant and HDMI look the same to me. You didn't say what model you have but they work about the same between the models. You didn't say what "doesn't look right" so I can only guess what you are seeing.

On the Panny make sure you have the correct Picture format. Menu > Picture > Picture Mode. Start with Standard and adjust from there. 

The Aspect button on the Panny remote will work on both SD and HD channels... the same with the Dish remote. The setting for the Panny will be Full or Just depending on what you feel is best.


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

chriscpmtmp said:


> So the Panny looked better over component through your 622 at your house? If that is accurate, I'd say to try the Panny through component at her house to see if it is a connection issue. If you never tried the Panny at your house, then you've enever seen the Panny in use before this, right? It may be a calibration issue on the Panny. I had a bear of a time calibrating my new LCD panel, when my old Panny looked good to me. More details please.


Due to not having long component cables I did not hookup the 622 at my house so I never saw it there, I will try component today. I have done a basic setup with DVE disk and have it in Cinema mode (most accurate color/brightness), but this problem is more resolution /aspect ratio.



HobbyTalk said:


> I have a Panny and the componant and HDMI look the same to me. You didn't say what model you have but they work about the same between the models. You didn't say what "doesn't look right" so I can only guess what you are seeing.
> 
> On the Panny make sure you have the correct Picture format. Menu > Picture > Picture Mode. Start with Standard and adjust from there.
> 
> The Aspect button on the Panny remote will work on both SD and HD channels... the same with the Dish remote. The setting for the Panny will be Full or Just depending on what you feel is best.


The model is the TH-50PE700U, I'll double check the picture format. What I'm seeing is that no mater what format I choose on the 622 remote - even "Normal" the screen looks slightly stretched, also the resolution doesn't look like 1080i on my set. I know what Sat 1080i HDTV looks like on mine, and I know what 1080i HD DVD looks like on hers and this isn't even close. Odd that my 622 format button does not work on true HD material on TV1.

Thanks for the ideas guys, off to work.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, check the format on the Panny.... that may be the problem. My guess you have it on Just or H-Fill.

I have my 622 in single mode and the Format button on the 622 remote will change formats... watching HDNet now and it does change... Normal, Stretch, Part. Zoom, Zoom, Gray Bar


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> I have my 622 in single mode and the Format button on the 622 remote will change formats... watching HDNet now and it does change... Normal, Stretch, Part. Zoom, Zoom, Gray Bar


Yup I was on drugs or something, my format button works on HD too :grin:

After spending most of the day fishing wire and mounting speakers I hooked everything up (which involved a power cord reset of the 622). This time both the 622 and the HD DVD looked great (well the HD DVD did look ... "greater"). I don't think she even had a dish HD package because she only got the locals and HBO in HD, I told her it was time to give Dish a call.

So a successful project comes to an end and everyone's happy  Thanks for the help :wave:


----------

